# Chipper hydraulics hot



## vandiesel99 (May 28, 2010)

If there were too much hydraulic fluid in my chippers hydraulic tank, could that cause all the hydraulic fluid to become very hot? If not, what else could it be?


----------



## lone wolf (May 28, 2010)

vandiesel99 said:


> If there were too much hydraulic fluid in my chippers hydraulic tank, could that cause all the hydraulic fluid to become very hot? If not, what else could it be?



Im thinking no the more fluid the cooler and dont know what would cause it to be hot how do you know it is to hot?


----------



## vandiesel99 (May 28, 2010)

Because the reservoir for the hydraulic was so hot today after a short period of use that it would burn your hand if you touched it for very long. Same way with any of the other hydraulic components.


----------



## lone wolf (May 29, 2010)

Call the manufacturer and ask to speak with a tech what brand of chipper?


----------



## robertjinnes (May 29, 2010)

*hot oil*

Since each pump or motor is only 85-90% efficient, the remaining 10-15% ends up being heat. On my Vermeer 222, the tank gets hot like you said but takes approx. 2 hrs to get to max. Won't burn you but makes you want to let go. On this machine, it has a pump and moves hyd cylinders so it is only converting 10-15% of 2-3 hp pump load into heat. On some machines that hydraulically drive the cutter, they are running 25 HP and higher and therefore loosing 20-30% of at least 25 hp or 5-.7.5 HP. That quickly heats up the system. If your machine is a hydraulic drive, I would think it would have a hydraulic oil cooler. Any possibility that a prior owner modified the machine and eliminated the cooler? Possibly a leaker. Cheaper to eliminate than to fix or buy a new one.


----------



## Paul001 (May 29, 2010)

vandiesel99 said:


> If there were too much hydraulic fluid in my chippers hydraulic tank, could that cause all the hydraulic fluid to become very hot? If not, what else could it be?



Short answer, it shouldn't. Least based on your comment that you only ran for a short time.

Start with your hyd. filter. Most will run the same filter for years. It should be changed at least once a year. Next, does the fluid look milky? Pink?

Take a walk around the unit, with it running, do you hear any hissing sounds near the pressure relief valves? A plugged relief will kick temps up.

Are the hyd. motors functioning normally? meaning does it seem to pull material in better/worse than normal? This would indicate motors going bad, pressures have been messed with, hyd. pump going bad.

Post up a bit more info on this unit. Year, make, model, and history. This shouldn't be to hard to chase down.


----------



## vandiesel99 (May 30, 2010)

It does seem as if the rollers seem to stop turning a little easier than they used to. Its always the top roller that wants to quit. Its an old brush bandit with roller stator hydraulic motors running the feed rollers. Should they be rebuilt/replaced or what?


----------



## lone wolf (May 30, 2010)

vandiesel99 said:


> It does seem as if the rollers seem to stop turning a little easier than they used to. Its always the top roller that wants to quit. Its an old brush bandit with roller stator hydraulic motors running the feed rollers. Should they be rebuilt/replaced or what?



Call bandit on Tuesday ask for a tech they always help meanwhile pull the filter and look for excessive metal flakes.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 30, 2010)

When the issue is found, and fixed, I'd look into doubling the cooler capacity.
Heat kills.


----------



## Paul001 (May 31, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> Call bandit on Tuesday ask for a tech they always help meanwhile pull the filter and look for excessive metal flakes.



+1

Check the filters and hyd. fluid. Those two items will help to answer a few questions.


----------



## treeoperations (Jun 14, 2010)

have you replaced any lines at all lately or a elbow is being used that doesnt need to be there, the tighter the bend the more heat is made, if a replaced line is a smaller diameter this will cause a lot of heat build up


----------

